
What to Expect When You’re Expecting a Baby Grown in an Artificial Womb - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3dda7/what-to-expect-when-youre-expecting-a-baby-grown-in-an-artificial-womb
======
Boothroid
This is a puff piece for a very short story published the day before on the
same website.

Also I've noticed a trend amongst female American authors to use profanity in
a way that I haven't observed elsewhere. Is this an attempt to look tough in a
macho culture?

